# Newbie - just stopping in to introduce!



## Lilblondewho (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi there

I'm new to the forums and have been lifting for a month and really enjoying it.

Bit of history! 2 years ago I started out totally misinformed and doing cardio like crazy. I lost weight and had visible muscle for about 6 months but this didn't last. I was doing more and more cardio in the hope i'd maintain it but in reality I was probably doing so much cardio (I got to a point where i would jump rope for an hour 6-7 days a week! No joke!) I probably burnt away any muscle I had and ended up... flabby! My metabolism was probably damaged from muscle depletion and constant stressful cardio!

Tired and frustrated I did a bit of research. I wanted my muscle back and I wanted to feel less crappy. I wanted my joints not to ache but I still wanted to be challenged.

So I have weights at home and have been doing the following routine at 5am before work 3-4 times a week:

3 sets of 10 reps:

tricep extension (30lbs)

push press (56lbs)

bent over row (56lbs)

bench press (56lbs)

deadlift (66lbs)

squats (66lbs)

dumbbell squats (20lbs in each hand - 10 squats each leg)

then on the same day in the evening I do just 20 mins of skipping (for cardiovascular health). On my rest days (3-4 a week) I walk around 5 miles as I have a little terrier.

I guess I'd like some input on other compound moves I should try and if this routine above will help me get some muscle back!? I plan to increase weight very slow (I don't want to get injured) so will up my weights by 5lbs a month.

My goals are to:

improve eating habits

have rest days

feel better

feel more confident

get some muscle back

eventually lift heavier than my boyfriend (I want this so much! I have a point to prove! He told me I should focus on 'tone'... screw that... I want to be strong!)

Anyway, lovely to meet you all!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Lilblondewho said:


> 3 sets of 10 reps:
> 
> tricep extension (30lbs)
> 
> ...


I'd add chins/pullups so long as you can do them assisted, will the bench underneath you incase you need it to stand on and give yourself a bit of help. I also like dips, upright row,maybe some type of barbell curl. I'd also perform incline bench from time to time. Maybe swap a few every 8 weeks. That's all I can think of right now.

Good luck!


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome. kick your bf's ass


----------



## LIGHT WEIGHT (Jan 10, 2014)

welcome to the site, both me and you haha


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

LIGHT WEIGHT said:


> welcome to the site, both me and you haha


nice try....


----------



## Lilblondewho (Jan 10, 2014)

tns said:


> Welcome. kick your bf's ass


That's most definitely the long term goal! He's in the army so I'd like him to come back to a girlfriend with a better looking and healthier body (and then I want to crush his deadlift PR!)


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

Lilblondewho said:


> That's most definitely the long term goal! He's in the army so I'd like him to come back to a girlfriend with a better looking and healthier body (and then I want to crush his deadlift PR!)


Let me give you a cheat tip.. try strengthening your grip. it will sky rocket your deadlift. also hook grip or american style ( one palm facing you, the other away from you, but do this only when you are maxing. you need GRIP strength to develop


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lilblondewho (Jan 10, 2014)

tns said:


> Let me give you a cheat tip.. try strengthening your grip. it will sky rocket your deadlift. also hook grip or american style ( one palm facing you, the other away from you, but do this only when you are maxing. you need GRIP strength to develop


Thanks for the tip. I gave it a go this morning and it made a significant difference. I was concentrating so hard on the muscles and the 'lift' action I wasn't really thinking about grip at all.

I had a few questions. I'm not sure if anyone can help me or relate.

On the days I lift and do cardio I feel bloated almost like I'm getting the reverse results than what I am after but the next day I'll feel better, stronger, slimmer. Is this normal? It can feel a little discouraging!

Also, what is the opinion on lifting to failure? My weights aren't very heavy but I am fairly weak. I was failing on rep 9 or 10 to start but now hit 10 fine. Is this the indicator I need to up the weight?


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

Normally with 9 or 10 reps at small weights you will get stronger, but i have something that will help you if strong is what you need. http://stronglifts.com/

I have suggested this many times before, and for only one reason. It works. It made me a hell of a lot stronger. and its FREE. give it a go. try 3 days strength 2 days cardio with core excersises and youll do great


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Lilblondewho said:


> Thanks for the tip. I gave it a go this morning and it made a significant difference. I was concentrating so hard on the muscles and the 'lift' action I wasn't really thinking about grip at all.
> 
> I had a few questions. I'm not sure if anyone can help me or relate.
> 
> ...


It's normally 15 reps once you can reach 15 , you up the weights 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> It's normally 15 reps once you can reach 15 , you up the weights
> 
> Welcome to the forum


Surely it's rep range dependant?

If she's working in a 15 rep range then yes, up weight once u hit 15.... but she might be working in 10 rep ranges?

I will up weight on some exercises even after hitting 5 (deadlifts for example)


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Surely it's rep range dependant?
> 
> If she's working in a 15 rep range then yes, up weight once u hit 15.... but she might be working in 10 rep ranges?
> 
> I will up weight on some exercises even after hitting 5 (deadlifts for example)


Maybe


----------

